# Help me route Beaverton to Down Town Portland



## NW-Rider (Jun 11, 2013)

Hello, I am new to cycling and would like to start commuting from Beaverton to Portland on the daily for work. I live up in the west hills, by Bethany QFC to be exact. To start off I thought I would park by the Beaverton DMV to start off with a shorter ride. I am doing this for 2 reasons, to get more ride time, and cut cost of parking.

Does anyone know of good routes to get me downtown to the 2nd an Alder area near Pioneer Square? Some things I am mostly concerned about is bike friendly wide shoulder if it is a busy road.

Idea's?

So far I consider: https://www.strava.com/routes/24759


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

I visit Portland often and found the maps you can get free to be helpful in planning routes. 
https://www.portlandoregon.gov/transportation/39402
They could help you if no one has a suggestion.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

I ride from Hillsboro to NW 3rd/Flanders three days a week for a commute...

From Beaverton into downtown Portland I take this route:


Walker to Murray
Just past Murray take a left on Park Way into the neighborhood
Follow Park Way past Cedar Hills and up to the 4-way stop ... go right on Marlow Ave.
Then your next left on Wilshire ... head across the bridge over 217
That road will come to a "T" ... go left
A block down get on the bike path along HWY 26
Ride that up and take the bridge across HWY 26 toward the cemetary ... then get back on the path just after the bridge (right hand)
Follow that to Skyline
At that point ... you can ride down to the Zoo and go up through it and down to the city or take Skyline up to Fairview and go down that to Portland (I ride up Skyline and down Fairview) ... then take the same route home

Another good way:


Take Thompson to Skyline
Go down Thompson to Cornell ... go left and take Cornell down into Portland


With this route you will want to take a different route home though.

Once in Portland you are on your own  ... there really isn't a good route at that point, just stay with traffic, stay visible and watch out. Sometimes people are really courteous, other times ... they are blind or could care less you are there because you are just taking up their space.


----------



## bahueh (May 11, 2004)

NW-Rider said:


> Hello, I am new to cycling and would like to start commuting from Beaverton to Portland on the daily for work. I live up in the west hills, by Bethany QFC to be exact. To start off I thought I would park by the Beaverton DMV to start off with a shorter ride. I am doing this for 2 reasons, to get more ride time, and cut cost of parking.
> 
> Does anyone know of good routes to get me downtown to the 2nd an Alder area near Pioneer Square? Some things I am mostly concerned about is bike friendly wide shoulder if it is a busy road.
> 
> ...


the safest route is the bike path/MUT along the south side of 217 up to Sylvan (across from the cemetery) and then through the zoo...using SW Canyon Court road...zoo to SW Fairview Blvd.....squirrels through the neighborhood into the Rose Garden...down to SW Park...which turns into SW Salmon....into downtown. have fun climbing home!


----------

